# Horse missing from Talland



## DressageCob (2 October 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/TheTallandSchoolofEquitation/posts/2567505879983636




Chestnut Hanovarian gelding in brown Horseware rug.


----------



## Doris68 (3 October 2019)

He's been found thank goodness!


----------



## JennBags (3 October 2019)

Doris68 said:



			He's been found thank goodness!
		
Click to expand...

That's good news, do you have any details on what happened to him?


----------



## nikicb (3 October 2019)

JennBags said:



			That's good news, do you have any details on what happened to him?
		
Click to expand...

More details here.....  https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...ns-missing-horse-found-facebook-appeal-697792


----------



## joosie (3 October 2019)

Found safe and well with a few minor cuts and scrapes. Sounds like he jumped out of his field and went for a jolly!


----------



## neddy man (3 October 2019)

Sometimes you need a bit of good luck on your side, Pammy certainly had it yesterday /today.


----------



## Clodagh (4 October 2019)

I'm so glad he was found. I think the original post said he had been stolen? You do wonder how many of these stolen horses have just escaped. Thank goodness he was found safe and well.


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 October 2019)

lol, you


Clodagh said:



			I'm so glad he was found. I think the original post said he had been stolen? You do wonder how many of these stolen horses have just escaped. Thank goodness he was found safe and well.
		
Click to expand...

lol, you don't expect a dressage horse to suddenly show his talent as a jumper from the field.  But he DID get 3 miles down a very busy road without being seen or hit by a car - one suspects it might have been a grab/dump and come back to collect if no-one notices too quickly.  There have been a few of them.


----------



## bonny (4 October 2019)

JanetGeorge said:



			lol, you


lol, you don't expect a dressage horse to suddenly show his talent as a jumper from the field.  But he DID get 3 miles down a very busy road without being seen or hit by a car - one suspects it might have been a grab/dump and come back to collect if no-one notices too quickly.  There have been a few of them.
		
Click to expand...

Did you read what happened ?


----------



## milliepops (4 October 2019)

bonny said:



			Did you read what happened ?
		
Click to expand...

This!  the article describes the hoof-skid marks going down the road, clearly if it was a grab and dump then he had a literal joy-rider who has scarpered


----------



## JanetGeorge (4 October 2019)

bonny said:



			Did you read what happened ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course - Pammy is a friend and I knew how concerned she would be.  But we may never know for sure exactly what happened.


----------



## bonny (15 October 2019)

marta5 said:



			such sad news, I hope you find it soon :S
		
Click to expand...

Find what ?


----------

